# Great Lakes Largemouth Series



## dmur13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Any results from last 2 west harbor or cleveland tourney?


----------



## ranger942 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fishbaugh/Mohler won on July 8 with 17.98 lbs 

Vinson/Morrow won July 22 with 15.45 lbs


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

What is posted above was for the Central Div.. I have been on Dave and DJ to try and get the site updated but they have both been pretty busy..


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn. I was up there on the 22nd fishing for green fish. I was not in the tournament and had 18.5 lbs. Caught a ton of fish.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Thats why you had 18.5.. Cause you were not in the tourney and the fish didn't cross the event scales.. lol


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

So what were the weights for the Cleveland TX's ?


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Could someone share the launch site for these tourneys, please? I am heading up to lake Erie this weekend weather permitting and would love any advice. Looking for smallies, but LM work too. 


DC


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Central Div is launched out of West Harbor public launch.. No clue on Cleveland events..


----------



## dmur13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Cleveland launches out of Edgewater


----------

